# Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Oktober 2009)

*Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]


----------



## -MIRROR- (30. Oktober 2009)

*Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Wie lange gilt denn dieses Angebot?? Das Kit würde gut zu meinem System passen,d ass ich mir im Dezember oder Januar zulege.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*



-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Wie lange gilt denn dieses Angebot?? Das Kit würde gut zu meinem System passen,d ass ich mir im Dezember oder Januar zulege.


ich denke mal das du davon asugehn kannst dass das angebot immer wieder kommen wird. wenn nit gar in verbesserter form (anderer lüfter oder mit lüfter + wlp)


----------



## mannefix (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Hi Jungs,

nicht die beste Kombi.

Der Lüfter wird ja von PCGH gelobt. Er ist o.k. Finde ihn über 3,5 Volt zu laut(Serienstreuung ist mir nicht aufgefallen).
Klackern tut er nicht. Der Lüftstrom ist zu laut. Habe 5 Lüfter getestet. Ein Freund findet ihn auch nicht überragend.

Meinen 140 er von Yate Loon finde ich  besser (hier gibt es allerdings Serienstreuung).

Den Kühler kann ich nicht beurteilen, denke jedoch, dass er gut ist.

Mein System Mugen 2 ist mit Slipstream extrem leise für 35 Euro. 

Scythe ist allgemein extrem leise. Z.B. auch der 140er Maze K.


Caseking als Laden ist sehr gut. Beim ersten Kauf hatte ich Probleme mit einem lauten Lüfter im Netzteil (Xigmatek 400), das als Ultraleise angeboten wird. Danach durfte ich ca. 10-12 Lüfter mit regelbaren Trafo (vom Freund - 3,5- 12Volt) testen. Habe eine selbst gebastelte Kartonbox zu Caseking mitgenommen um die Geräusche zu verstärken. Jetzt ist das NT mit Yate Loon gemoddet. Lüfter sind fast unhörbar mit ca. 8 Volt (Cinebench ca. 13500, Q8400@3,2). Aber die HD ist zu laut.

Manne


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Das ist mal eín Richtig geiles Angebot wenn ich nicht schon denn normalen Prolimatech hätte würde ich jetzt auf jeden fall zuschlagen. Der Lüfter passt richtig gut zu dem Kühlkörper.


----------



## lil_D (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

geiles angebot hatte aber da lieber ein anderen lüfter


----------



## Luigi93 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*



lil_D schrieb:


> geiles angebot hatte aber da lieber ein anderen lüfter


Und der wäre? Der Be quiet ist doch der leiseste Lüfter auf dem Markt, oder etwa nicht


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Den Megashadow hab ich auch bestellt, ursprünglich wollte ich ebenfalls einen Silent Wings USC draufsetzen.

Dann habe ich mich etwas informiert, und steige nun auf die neuen Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro-lüfter um. 

Diese sollten noch etwas ruhiger als die Be quiet Lüfter laufen, auch gefällt mir der Look besser, und die haben Kabelmanagement. 


Mfg



Noiseblocker Germany <-> NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unLieb (1. November 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Werden bei dem Angebot eigentlich die Lüfterklemmen gleich mit dazu geliefert?

Ist irgendwie nicht ganz ersichtlich.

/edit: Omg, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Frage selber beantwortet. Hatte direkt bei Caseking geschaut. ^^


----------



## ile (12. November 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Ja, also bitte: Warum liegt denn der Silent Wings-Lüfter nicht in der PWM-Version bei?  

Sorry, aber das Angebot ist somit Unsinn.


----------



## speedo2fast (12. November 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

casking könnte insgesamt etwas günstigere preise machen, finde ich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. November 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

*@ ile*

Weil es den zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht gab  Wir werden das aber wahrscheinlich ändern.





> Sorry, aber das Angebot ist somit Unsinn.


Nein. Es gibt genügend User, die keine PWM-Steuerung nutzen. Ich zum Beispiel.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (12. November 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ ile*
> 
> Es gibt genügend User, die keine PWM-Steuerung nutzen. Ich zum Beispiel.



Ich zum Beispiel auch. 

Hab den alten Prolima mit den Apache Lüftern. Hab sie zuerst mit PWM laufen lassen, aber nachdem ich gemerkt habe, dass ich absolut keinen Geräuschsunterschied zwischen geregelt (50%) und 100% heraushören kann, laufen beide jetzt dauerhaft mit 1300 rpm. Idle Core liegt daher bei 21°c und Load Core bei 48°C. Der Rechner steht auf ner Fussbodenheizung, die Delta Temps kann sich da jeder selbst ausmahlen.

Ob ein Silentwings das schafft? Ich denke nicht.. 

P.S.: Ja ich weiß, meine Lüfter sehen total kacke aus, aber ich bin - wenns um Hardware geht - ein Pragmatiker...


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. November 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Von dem Prolimatech gibt es so viele Sets jetzt finde ich richtig gut und der Preis geht voll in ordung dafür. Ich habe auch denn Prolimatech Megahalems mit dem Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-S3 HS und Lüftersteuerung finde die Zusammenstellung am besten. Der Lüfter ist total Leise wenn der auf 900 Umdrehungen Läuft und hat da auch schon gute Leistungen wenn ich dann aufdrehe geht die Lautstärke zwar nach oben aber nicht so extrem und die Leistung wird noch besser.


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. November 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Was denkt ihr? Welche Edition ist am besten? Also Kühlleistungs/Lautheitsvergleich? 

Ich frage mich das, da ich eig. die normale, bei jetzt erhältliche Version genommen hätte. Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt welche die beste für mein PC wäre. Der Kühler würde auf einem i5-750@3,5GHz sitzen, der auf einem MSI P55 GD-65 arbeitet. Das ganze im CM690


----------



## vmark (25. November 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Sehe da im mom keinen Preisvorteil.
Der Kühler liegt zur Zeit bei 39,90 laut 
Pcgh in der  Aktuellen ausgabe Conrad
Elektronic,der Lüfter bei 10 Euro auch bei Conrad.


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. November 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech Mega Shadow & Be quiet Silent Wings im Set mit über 10 Prozent Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*



> Nun hat der Kühlerspezialist eine neue Sonderedition auf den Markt gebracht. Diese ist schwarz anstatt silber, bietet von Haus aus auch die Unterstützung für den Sockel 1156 und enthält im Lieferumfang vier anstatt zwei Lüfterklemmen.



Frage beantwortet? Deswegen kostet er mehr. Die Sonderedition kostet mehr als die normale, die so günstig ist, wie du recherchiert hast.


----------

